# Currently in Marina at Park Island, considering moving - Thoughts/Recommendations?



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi guys and gals,

I am currently living at Park Island in the marina and I love it here, but rents have come down a lot so I am thinking about moving for a couple of reasons. First, the savings, and second, there is a building currently under construction next to Park Island (just to the West) that will start to kill my amazing view once they finish the foundation and start "moving on up".

I love the marina, but would consider other locations. I am currently paying 90,000 but would like to find something closer to, or even less than, 60,000. Some things I am considering:

I have seen smaller 1BRs in Park Island recently advertised for 60,000. Smaller (700+ square feet compared to my 922) and without the great view that I currently enjoy, but that's a big savings.

Ample 1BRs available in Sulafa Tower (near Ocean Heights and Carrefour Express) that are large at 1,280 square feet for 55,000. Not very nice views as Sulafa is surrounded by other buildings, but I could sacrifice the view for the savings.

I've thought about asking the owner to reduce my current rent, but what are the chances that he will come down from 90,000 to 65,000 or 70,000? And even if he would, there's that construction that is going to kill my view at some point.

Anyone familiar with the marina have any ideas/suggestions? I am not a fan of JBR, by the way. Or any other areas, perhaps closer to Dubai, that I might do well to consider?

Thanks!!

BILL

My current view:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have a friend who recently moved from the Marina to the Greens. He moved because he could not stand the bad traffic any longer! 

I am at the Greens and I love it. Don't care much about a sea view, I'd rather see grass and trees, but that's just me. Slightly cheaper than the Marina. Way much quieter although traffic at 7.00 PM is a bit crappy. You can get a 1bed for 60K or less if you haggle hard. 

I also have some friends living at the Palm, the quality of the buildings varies, one is at the Shoreline apts and they are not the best but views are very nice. There's also Tiara at The Palm, more expensive, but fantastic views and facilities. 1 bed would cost perhaps the 90K at tiara but way less at the Shoreline. 

JLT, crap views but cheap prices. I'd personally not live there because access is crap but is a good option for someone who is looking to save some buck and still be at a good location. 1 bed must be around 45K I guess.

I used to be in Al Barsha, the building was fantastic and I really liked the location, is so well connected. But not all buildings in Al Barsha are nice and most views are crap. 1 bed is probably around 40K.

All prices are guesstimates so please check Dubizzle


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well you could first try and haggle with the owner. I've been to that Park Island place and it's got some nice facilities but yes 90k is quite high. Which building do you live in, is that Sanibal(sp?)

The biggest problem with any place is whether the landlord is willing to maintain the place and whether the place itself is of good quality. You may find the cheaper places won't offer as much and maybe in lower quality buildings. 

Another place to consider is Tecom so depending on how much time you have left before your contract expires, go on dubizzle and shop around and make sure you check the neighborhood out at different times


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

*I just moved to the Trident Grand*

Its great and at the beginning of the walk so not super affected by the traffic there either. Views are great of both the sea and the marina. Not sure what the rents are for a 1br but might be worth looking into.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

IZZY - I will look into The Greens, thanks for the idea.

MOE - Yes, I am in the Sanibel building at Park Island. I'll check Tecom out, thanks!

NYC - I would love to move to the Trident Grand, but my goal is to spend less than than 90 I currently pay. From Dubbizle it looks like 1BRs at Trident Grand are going from 90-110. Oh well . . . I guess we won't be neighbors after all.

The more think about it I am starting to like the idea of staying at Park Island but in another apartment. I saw 3 units on Dubizzle today listed at 60. They're smaller than mine now, and without the view, but that's a 30K savings while staying in the complex and location that I already know I like.

Anybody else?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a friend who recently moved from the Marina to the Greens. He moved because he could not stand the bad traffic any longer!
> 
> ...


Just a quick correction, most of the Tiara 1 beds are actually around 120k. There are 1 or 2 that are listed at 85k but these are ground floor facing construction, not the nice ones that view the pool and sea.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Just a quick correction, most of the Tiara 1 beds are actually around 120k. There are 1 or 2 that are listed at 85k but these are ground floor facing construction, not the nice ones that view the pool and sea.


Yes you're right, I got that number from an agent but he did mention they had a 'limited view' - lol. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes you're right, I got that number from an agent but he did mention they had a 'limited view' - lol. Thanks for the correction.


"limited view"


----------

